# Australia's Olympic Sevens women's team



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

First-round Australia v.s.Japan  48 - 0
Aussie Aussie Aussie!!


Tonight we face China.


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

The final score against China was 26-10
Go Aussies!!!


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

The final score against the USA was 14-12
Well done USA!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 31, 2021)

I watched several of the womens matches but did not get to watch the finals live as it was on during the very early morning.  Was going to post a link with video highlights  but You Tube informs me that it will not be made available. 

New Zealand Women’s Rugby Gets Its Gold With Win Over France – NBC New York


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Video unavailable in your country.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 31, 2021)

Tish said:


> Video unavailable in your country.





Yup.  For some reason YT won't show it.  Hopefully, one of the news services will have one that can be posted later on.


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Australia17



United States7






Australia35



ROC7






Fiji14



Australia12






France24



China10






Great Britain21



United States12






New Zealand36



ROC0


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> Yup.  For some reason YT won't show it.  Hopefully, one of the news services will have one that can be posted later on.


I will find one we can watch lol


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 31, 2021)

Except for ice hockey, I don't generally watch women's power sports. Instead, I prefer to watch skill sports for women. R7s might also be an exception if more is presented on TV.  Badminton, tennis, the many varieties of gymnastics, synchro, diving ~ much prefer the women's game.  When it comes to power sports such as the many varieties of football, baseball, basketball, lacrosse, combat sports, etc, I much prefer the men's game.   Just a preference on my part  for what it's worth.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 1, 2021)

this plays in GB.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

@Furryanimal does not play here.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 1, 2021)

Tish said:


> @Furryanimal does not play here.


VPN to UK!


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> VPN to UK!


Good idea.


----------

